# هندسة التعدين



## هانى شرف الدين (4 مايو 2011)

هندسة المعادن والمناجم هي هندسة مختصة بالمعادن وكيفية تطويعها والتحسين من مواصفاتها للوصول إلى المواصفات الهدف لتلبي احتياجات ومتطلبات عمل أو مشروع ما.

أيضاً هذا النوع من الهندسة يختص بأماكن تواجد المعادن وكيفية التنقيب عنها واستخرجها ومن ثم معالجة المعادن المستخرجة عبر صهرها ومن ثم مزجها بمواد كيميائية. وتمثل اسس الهندسة التطبيقية ومبادئ الإدارة والاقتصاد جوهر هندسة التعدين، وتتنوع مجالات عمل مهندس التعدين من المحاجر إلى مصانع الاسمنت ومواد البناء إلى مصانع المعالجة الكيميائية. ويمكن تقسيم طرق استخراج المعادن إلى طريقتين رئيسيتين هما : استحراج المعادن بالطرق السطحية أو ما يسمى open cast mining استخراج المعادن تحت سطح الأرض أو ما يسمى underground mining ويتم تحديدالطريقة المثلى لمهندس التعدين تبعاً لما يسمى معامل الغطاء أو striping ratio وهو ببساطة كمية الصخور المزاحة للوصول للخام، وذلك اعتمادا على التكلفة وحجم العمليات التي ستجرى فيما بعد.

​


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (4 مايو 2011)

تعتبر هندسة التعدين من التخصصات النادرة والمطلوبة في كثيرٍ من الجهات الحكومية والقطاع الخاص، وتُعتبر هندسة التعدين من أعرق فروع الهندسة حيث استخدمت صناعة التعدين وطبقت أساليب هندسية بديعة في جهودها لاستخراج المعادن واستخلاصها وتنقيتها عبر العصور، وتشكل الآن العلوم الطبيعية والتطبيقات الهندسية وأساسيات الاقتصاد والإدارة جوهر منهج هندسة التعدين.

وكان للمعادن دور هام في ازدهار الحضارات، وتعتبر الآن إحدى الدعامات الرئيسية في تقدم ورفاهية الأمم، فالصناعات الأساسية والتحويلية المختلفة تعتمد على صناعة التعدين في توفير الخامات المعدنية، ونظرًا لاكتشاف الكثير من الخامات المعدنية الهامة في أرجاء العالم فإن صناعة التعدين مقبلة على مستقبلٍ مزدهرٍ ودورٍ حيوي، ودورها مطلوب في تحويل الخامات المعدنية الكامنة في باطن الأرض إلى ثروة عظيمة. ويتضمن مجال هندسة التعدين أعمال التنقيب عن الخامات المعدنية وتقييم مكامنها من حيث حجمها وتركيز معادنها والسبل الكفيلة باستخراجها ومعالجتها بطريقة آمنة للإنسان والبيئة وبأفضل مردود اقتصاد​


----------



## 3 فاز (17 سبتمبر 2011)

لا حول ولا قوة الابالله - صدقنى مع انه كلام صحيح تماما ،الا انه يميت قلبى من الألم
احيانا أحس أنه كلام على ورق ،لأنه ببساطة أصبحنا نسعى وراءلقمة العيش فقط ،ولا مجال للأبداع والتطوير


----------



## احمد فتح الرحمن (19 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------

